# Birds BEWARE!!



## Summers (Oct 26, 2006)

Whilst doing random searches on the net to get as much info as i can before my new mantid arives next week i found this about one catching a humming bird!!! :shock: I couldnt believe it! :shock:

What species is this!?!

http://www.birdwatchersdigest.com/site/bac...tis-hummer.aspx


----------



## wuwu (Oct 26, 2006)

i believe that is the green morph of a chinese mantid.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2006)

Chinese mantis and the pic has been posted several times. There is another pic like it floating around.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow! That's totally awesome!  

Well, kinda sad for the bird, but yay for the mantis!


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahh yea thats a fab pic. Nice find.


----------



## nympho (Oct 27, 2006)

the bird (dead) is glued on. look, its not even gripping it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2006)

I have the other pics on my computer but they are copyrighted so I won't post them. When I was a kid the mantids would come to our hummingbird feeders and sit there and catch the bees and flies that came by. They would strike at the hummingbirds.


----------

